#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πώληση plotter HP500

## PERIKLIS1

Πουλάω τον HP500 αγορασμένο το 2006. Έχω αλλάξει 3 φορές το μαύρο μελάνι. Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση το μηχάνημα. Τιμή ¤800.

----------

